# 350 legend



## ezbite

Well since I’m so deadly with my 10mm GLOCK I decided to go a different route this gun season.. meet the Ruger AR-556 APR 350 legend . I put about 200 rounds thru it today, had several feed issues early on, not sure if it’s because it’s a new rifle or crappy Winchester 145gr ammo.. I’m going with the ammo. It loved the 150gr at 110 yards


----------



## ezbite

View attachment 458803


----------



## ezbite

At 80 yards


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite




----------



## ironman172

Bob going to let you use that? Pm me where you got the upper & $ please thinking i need the same
Guess that came stock..... thought you might have built it adding the 350 legend upper


----------



## ezbite

Bill, I looked for months and months for an upper.. out of stock, back ordered or **** I just think was ****.. then gaylord (bobk) said “just buy the Ruger, you can afford it”.. so I did $1100 took several weeks to ship but it home now..


----------



## ironman172

Lucky you!! I don't need one that bad, I'll take a bolt action I guess if I can find ammo....bad time of year for both , more the ammo then gun .....
I'd be done with the deer if I didn't start head hunting, but that is coming to an end , time to get in the woods and getting fire wood out for next year


----------



## AKAbigchief

Couldn’t find the AR so.....Have the Winchester rifle and love it!!


----------



## bobk

ironman172 said:


> Bob going to let you use that? Pm me where you got the upper & $ please thinking i need the same
> Guess that came stock..... thought you might have built it adding the 350 legend upper


Not after what he called me.


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Well since I’m so deadly with my 10mm GLOCK I decided to go a different route this gun season.. meet the Ruger AR-556 APR 350 legend . I put about 200 rounds thru it today, had several feed issues early on, not sure if it’s because it’s a new rifle or shitty Winchester 145gr ammo.. I’m going with the ammo. It loved the 150gr at 110 yards
> View attachment 458801
> View attachment 458801


or............could it be 3 shots of 10ga


----------



## Dovans

AKAbigchief said:


> Couldn’t find the AR so.....Have the Winchester rifle and love it!!
> View attachment 458812


much rather have the winchester then the Ruger Ar... Good lord who'd want that ugly ass Ruger when that Lovely Winchester is available.


----------



## RMK

i really want to get into this caliber. great looking weapon and congrats on the groups.


----------



## ezbite

9mm, 350, 12 and 10 gauge


----------



## bobk

Dovans said:


> much rather have the winchester then the Ruger Ar... Good lord who'd want that ugly ass Ruger when that Lovely Winchester is available.


----------



## Carpn

Picked this up the other evening . Told the wife it was for my son to use but he'll have to get his own when he gets older . 
It's a Winchester XPR . All ceracoated with a 3x9 vortex scope .


----------



## Doboy

Oh Baby,,, NICE GROUPS EZ! & PLEASE keep us posted, guys,,, see who can top those EZ groups!.

(lol What Carpn said! "for the kids". I use that line all the time,,, it really works good.)
Please let me know how you like that scope,,,,,specially in 'Low Light'? 
I need to buy something,,,,,, & kinda cheap. ;>)

I got the Ruger rifle first,,, & then recently picked up a MOSSBURGE .350,,,, ($300) BOTH for the kids! lol,,, ;>)
The fluting on the bolt & barrel is beautiful,,,, but I haven't had the time to really work on a group with either.,,, yet.

EZ,,, your groups really got me excited,,, looks like I'll need to order another 1-200 rounds!

(Last season,, I told you guys about the massive hole that the .350 'FMJ' made!? I still can't believe it,,,,, I figured a hole like an arrow. :<)


----------



## Upland

ezbite said:


> View attachment 458804
> At 80 yards


I didn't know we were # 1 n your heart lol


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> Well since I’m so deadly with my 10mm GLOCK I decided to go a different route this gun season.. meet the Ruger AR-556 APR 350 legend . I put about 200 rounds thru it today, had several feed issues early on, *not sure if it’s because it’s a new rifle or shitty Winchester 145gr ammo..* I’m going with the ammo. It loved the 150gr at 110 yards
> View attachment 458801
> View attachment 458801


Yup...do yourself a fav. and throw the junk Winchester ammo in the trash and get some Hornady 165gr FTX.


----------



## Drm50

My Bro is another one of those magic marker artist. They draw the bullseye around the bullet holes.
Ruger is a good gun. My Ohio deer gun is Ruger #3 375Win.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I imagine that junk Winchester ammo be good enough to get a scope dialed in pretty close...before putting a better round through it for final sighting??


----------



## wildlife53

I recently purchased a Ruger American in 350 Legend and the Winchester Deer Season XP 150 grain rounds shot fine at 100 yards and 150 yards.


----------



## ironman172

I'm sure the AR platform semi-auto could be more temperamental then a bolt action with ammo , still debating myself ..... the 44mag carbine has been doing fine in my woods
I hear the exit hole is very impressive though.... the 44 just makes 2 holes(same size) , and the deer run way farther then the broad head hits (maybe 100yrds) none have made it to the property line yet


----------



## Drm50

If you want a bigger exit wound use a Hornady 240gr XTP over magnum load. Trouble is if you don’t make a classic shot you can ruin a lot of meat.


----------



## fireline

Drm50 said:


> If you want a bigger exit wound use a Hornady 240gr XTP over magnum load. Trouble is if you don’t make a classic shot you can ruin a lot of meat.


X 2 on the Hornady XTP, shot them for a long time out of my Muzzle Loader, great expansion and didn't blow apart.


----------



## ironman172

Drm50 said:


> If you want a bigger exit wound use a Hornady 240gr XTP over magnum load. Trouble is if you don’t make a classic shot you can ruin a lot of meat.


Not really wanting bigger exit hole (and don't expect it) using the rd I use, and sure don't want any more loss in meat , one reason going to the 44, versus 12ga slug (with high level bruising) ,takes awhile before any blood trail the past few deer till the chest cavity fills up and starts spraying out , the last thank goodness for a slight snow cover after 50yrds starting to notice a slight blood spray on the snow (that's when I had bad cataracts) and unsure looking through the scope , looked like looking through Vaseline , I take a broad side shot double lung , best place for me and no loss of meat ,...... never moving deer 
Thought of trying a hp but stocked up on the 300gr deer stoppers when they finally came available and they work just fine


----------



## Drm50

The only trouble I ever had with killing deer was with Winchester Silver Tips in 30/06. They go through deer like FMJs.


----------



## Carpn

I will say . The 350 is such a great round for kids , or anyone really who can't handle the recoil of larger rounds . It's crazy how good the performance of that round is given the light recoil .


----------



## bobk

Any of you guys that have hunted with the round shoulder shoot a deer? I like to shoulder shoot deer whenever possible so they don’t run down into the abyss on my property. The drags out of the bottom can be brutal.


----------



## ironman172

Hundreds of feet of rope makes it easier on the drag up hill , snatch block and atv or your tractor I have a couple places challenging, why I mainly hunt in the center and on the top of the ridge plus their natural travel pattern
Why I had a trail cut mid way on the back side , otherwise would be worthless but on foot


----------



## Bprice1031

bobk said:


> Any of you guys that have hunted with the round shoulder shoot a deer? I like to shoulder shoot deer whenever possible so they don’t run down into the abyss on my property. The drags out of the bottom can be brutal.


Did you learn that while hunting with EZ?


----------



## bobk

I have hundreds of ft. of rope and several vehicles to use. It still can suck big time. 
Rather just drop them where they stand. Just don’t want to attempt it if it’s going to injure the deer.


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> Did you learn that while hunting with EZ?


Lol, actually he usually shoots them in the spine. Takes several follow up shots to finally kill them. Backstrap loss is substantial too. Friggen hack.


----------



## ironman172

I imagine that 45/70 would put the smack down on them, and don't blame you not wanting a hard retrieval , I sure don't either , especially when alone


----------



## Drm50

I don’t know why that guys think a 45/70 is going to kill deer instantly. At range most deer are shot in SE Ohio there is nothing that puts more hammer on them than a 12g slug, unless it would be a 10g slug. Even with slugs I have seen countless deer end up tracked for hours because of poor hits. Many crawl off and die. Large caliber don’t make up for lousy shot.


----------



## Lundy

Out of all of deer I have taken with a wide range of guns in Ohio only two rounds have dropped them where they stood consistantly, 190 gr Barnes at 2700 FPS from my muzzleloaders and the Marlin 444 with 265 gr superformance. My daughter in law killed two bucks with the 357 max with Hornady 180 gr SSP, 2350 FPS that both went less than 10 yds. That round is similar to 350 I believe.


----------



## fastwater

Drm50 said:


> I don’t know why that guys think a 45/70 is going to kill deer instantly. At range most deer are shot in SE Ohio there is nothing that puts more hammer on them than a 12g slug, unless it would be a 10g slug. Even with slugs I have seen countless deer end up tracked for hours because of poor hits. Many crawl off and die. *Large caliber don’t make up for lousy shot.*


^^^This^^^
Deer are thin skinned animals that are not hard to kill and really don't take large caliber to do so..but shot placement is key.
And though I detest head shots and am in NO way condoning them...a properly placed head shot is the only guaranteed 'bang flop' shot.
Have heart/lung dozens of deer with many different handgun,shotgun, ml'ers and bow with the classic broadside stance not hitting any bone and most ran various distances before the brain/central nervous system shut down and they realized they were dead.
Remember one particular buck many years ago I hit broadside with a 12ga. that after the hit, it stood there, looked around...looked up in the air, then bolted down the hill for about 60yds or so before piling up.
But when first hit, the way he acted with no flinching, jumping etc., I thought I had completely missed him.
He had both lungs and heart blown out.
FWIW...I think every bang flop I've ever made on decent sized deer were angled shoulder shots that included hitting the heart in which hitting bone actually knocked the deer down and with the heart blown out too, the deers CNS had time to shut down as deer was tryin to get up.


----------



## Muddy

bobk said:


> I have hundreds of ft. of rope and several vehicles to use. It still can suck big time.
> Rather just drop them where they stand. Just don’t want to attempt it if it’s going to injure the deer.
> I think that the soft point rounds in the 350 would drop most deer on a shoulder shot. We shot a mature doe today with a Hornady 170 grain soft point that broke a right rib on entry, through the right lung, through the liver, and through a left rib on exit. The deer went 20 feet and dropped. I’ll try the shoulder shot once it’s my turn. My 450 Bushmaster and my 444(Now owned by Outwset) both drop deer in their tracks on shoulder shots. The 450 does Ok(not great) and the 444 totally sucks with ballistic tips. The ballistic tips blow up and create to much damage. A soft point bullet does it’s job better in these straight wall guns per my experience.


----------



## ezbite

ironman172 said:


> I imagine that 45/70 would put the smack down on them, and don't blame you not wanting a hard retrieval , I sure don't either , especially when alone


but then you have to listen to him whine the rest of the weekend about how his shoulder hurts... awwww


----------



## ironman172

It would hurt mine , I started feeling the 12ga, but the weight got me & Arthur in my shoulders causing me to flinch , the ruger carbine is just right, still considering the 350 legend , might go early friday and see if i cant get a black friday deal, otherwise got plenty of 44 shells that will last years , most likely out last me .....one shot, one deer try to not even need the gun week to fill the tags


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> but then you have to listen to him whine the rest of the weekend about how his shoulder hurts... awwww


----------



## fastwater

ironman172 said:


> It would hurt mine , I started feeling the 12ga, but the weight got me & Arthur in my shoulders causing me to flinch , the ruger carbine is just right, *still considering the 350 legend , might go early friday and see if i cant get a black friday deal*, otherwise got plenty of 44 shells that will last years , most likely out last me .....one shot, one deer try to not even need the gun week to fill the tags


If your area is like this one...better plan on using the 44.
If you can find a 350...ammo is almost impossible to find.
Especially Hornady.
Got my 350 fairly well dialed in but wanted to do a bit more fine tuning. Can't find ammo anywhere.


----------



## Muddy

fastwater said:


> If your area is like this one...better plan on using the 44.
> If you can find a 350...ammo is almost impossible to find.
> Especially Hornady.
> Got my 350 fairly well dialed in but wanted to do a bit more fine tuning. Can't find ammo anywhere.


Vances in Obetz had a bunch of 350 ammo a week ago. I went there because they had the 170 grain Hornady in stock.


----------



## ironman172

fastwater said:


> If your area is like this one...better plan on using the 44.
> If you can find a 350...ammo is almost impossible to find.
> Especially Hornady.
> Got my 350 fairly well dialed in but wanted to do a bit more fine tuning. Can't find ammo anywhere.


I've found some local (not hornady) my area is like this one..... not much more then 60-80 yard shots and that's kinda down the ridge line and atv path ..... one reason I don't already own one , really no longer shots to need one


----------



## fastwater

ironman172 said:


> I've found some local (not hornady) my area is like this one..... not much more then 60-80 yard shots and that's kinda down the ridge line and atv path ..... one reason I don't already own one , really no longer shots to need one
> View attachment 459156


With that setup...don't blame you for holding off on the 350.
Seems that Ruger 44 would be perfect.
Was actually looking for an older Ruger 44 carbine when Ohio first went straight walled rifle.
Had one years ago and like a dummy...sold it. 
It was compact, light, handled well, a great brush gun and ideal out to about 100's.


----------



## Lil' Rob

fastwater said:


> With that setup...don't blame you for holding off on the 350.
> Seems that Ruger 44 would be perfect.
> Was actually looking for an older Ruger 44 carbine when Ohio first went straight walled rifle.
> Had one years ago and like a dummy...sold it.
> It was compact, light, handled well, a great brush gun and ideal out to about 100's.


Yep...did the same thing...sold a lever action 44 Mag because I never ended up using it...bought it as just something different to shoot...a couple years later it was legal...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Lil' Rob said:


> Yep...did the same thing...sold a lever action 44 Mag because I never ended up using it...bought it as just something different to shoot...a couple years later it was legal...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why I won't sell the 357 marlin lever action , might want to down size one day.....plus like having carbine/handgun that use the same ammo .... kinda handy to me if ever needed


----------



## fastwater

ironman172 said:


> Why I won't sell the 357 marlin lever action , might want to down size one *day.....plus like having carbine/handgun that use the same ammo .*... kinda handy to me if ever needed


The very reason I had the Ruger 44 carbine.
Was into pistol hunting and hand loading fairly heavy back then and thought the same way.
The 357 would be nice as well being able to shoot 38's out of it at the range.


----------



## ironman172

Don't shoot much anymore , unless sighting in or acquire something new to me to see where it's hitting , just getting to much to replace what already owned , I'll check on paper before the gun season starts
I have 50yard set up off the cabin porch, and can get 90 comfortable at the sister in laws..... could stretch that out to 100 if I went closer to the road(664) but like being inside the pine trees


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> Vances in Obetz had a bunch of 350 ammo a week ago. I went there because they had the 170 grain Hornady in stock.


So, I can get some when I get the other ammo this weekend


----------



## MagicMarker

fastwater said:


> With that setup...don't blame you for holding off on the 350.
> Seems that Ruger 44 would be perfect.
> Was actually looking for an older Ruger 44 carbine when Ohio first went straight walled rifle.
> Had one years ago and like a dummy...sold it.
> It was compact, light, handled well, a great brush gun and ideal out to about 100's.


I’ve never sold any of mine just bought more as I found them then I didn’t have to worry bout replacing any. I’ve got the 357 pistol and marlin rifle. 44 pistol and rifle ,44 carbine and 44 Deerfield ,Winchester 350 legend and ruger American 350 legend


----------



## fastwater

MagicMarker said:


> I’ve never sold any of mine just bought more as I found them then I didn’t have to worry bout replacing any. I’ve got the 357 pistol and marlin rifle. 44 pistol and rifle ,44 carbine and 44 Deerfield ,Winchester 350 legend and ruger American 350 legend


That's the way to do it!
Between the 350 Winchester and Ruger...which do you like better?


----------



## MagicMarker

Both shoot alike the clip on the Winchester doesn’t protrude like the ruger. The Winchester has a longer barrel and bigger frame over all. Plus it’s a pretty gun with walnut wood stock. I put the leupold 350 legend scope on it so it’s my hands down winner


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

You can get the Ruger with a 22 inch barrel; the basic Ruger American is the shorter standard barrel. I have heard nothing but good feedback on both the Ruger and the Winchester versions. Both shoot extremely accurate right out of the box. 

I've had the Ruger in the Go Wild package with the 22 inch barrel and burnt bronze cerakote finish since late winter. I used it sparingly to night hunt coyotes. I just swapped scopes a few days ago for gun season (taking 13 yr old son). It only took about a dozen shots to get lined up nicely without any bore sighting. My rifle likes the Hornady American Whitetail 170 gr. When sighting in a newly mounted optic I have found 1 inch low at 20 yards is just about right for me. That makes it dead center at 100 yards and right at 2 inches low at 150 yards. I am not a great shot with a rifle and it is common to have overlapping and touching holes in the paper targets with a bench rest. Recoil is insignificant and there is no physical consequence of shooting as many rounds as your wallet likes. 

That is an extended 20 round magazine and the standard 5/10 round magazine does not protrude nearly as much as the one pictured.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool




----------



## Fish-N-Fool




----------



## Muddy

bobk said:


> So, I can get some when I get the other ammo this weekend


Common man!


----------



## fastwater

Fish-N-Fool said:


> View attachment 459213
> View attachment 459213


Fish-N-Fool...have you tried the Hornady 165gr FXT out of your 22" bbl to see how they printed.
That's what I've been shooting and wondering if'n I may group a tad better with the Hornady 170's.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Fastwater - no I did not shoot the 165 FXTs. I bought two boxes each of the Hornady American Whitetail 170 and Winchester Super X 180 power points. Shot all 80 rounds and decided the Hornady 170 was going to shoot the best (again I was touching holes with it at 50 yards and bench). Ordered 30 boxes immediately from target sports usa at $17.89 box free shipping. That was February or first of March before things went bonkers. 

Hope to see the result on a fat doe next week! Good luck!


----------



## fastwater

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Fastwater - no I did not shoot the 165 FXTs. I bought two boxes each of the Hornady American Whitetail 170 and Winchester Super X 180 power points. Shot all 80 rounds and decided the Hornady 170 was going to shoot the best (again I was touching holes with it at 50 yards and bench). Ordered 30 boxes immediately from target sports usa at $17.89 box free shipping. That was February or first of March before things went bonkers.
> 
> Hope to see the result on a fat doe next week! Good luck!


Thanks for the response FNF. 
Not doing bad with the 165's. Just always looking for ways to tighten groups up.
Will try some 170's.


----------



## Muddy

The Hornady 170’s shoot really well in the 18” barrel Savage that I bought my son. Hornady ammo seems to shoot well out of every gun that I shoot it out of.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> So, I can get some when I get the other ammo this weekend


yea really.. c’mon man..


----------



## ezbite

The Ruger APR has spoken..


----------



## RMK

ezbite said:


> View attachment 459599
> 
> The Ruger APR has spoken..


good job ez! obviously the round worked... but how would you say it performed? really interested in the 350... thanks for any more info


----------



## Lil' Rob

Finally got to sight mine in on Sunday...nice shooting round...seems to like the Hornady 165 FTX at 100 yards...ran out of daylight before I could finish and move to the 50 yard range. I'll use my 44 mag this week and maybe this 350 the second weekend if I can finish with it and still have a deer tag.


----------



## ezbite

RMK said:


> good job ez! obviously the round worked... but how would you say it performed? really interested in the 350... thanks for any more info


passed straight thru and he ran about 30 yards.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Those new straight walled rifles are something else. Shot a deer monday at roughly 100 yds, .450 ruger, passed thru, but deer only took 10 steps. Wonder what kind of round it will take to get any expansion?


----------



## halfrack

I shot a doe tonight with my 350 legend Winchester at 65 yards heart shot. She went 25 yds and crashed 180 grn winchester soft points the blood trail was unreal.


----------



## DHower08

Recently acquired a 350 off a buddy for a deal that couldn't be passed up. Has anyone shot the 160 grain winchester power max loads? He didnt care for the way it performed on deer with the winchester super x 180 grain. so I picked up a box of these. 

Bought it mainly for my son to use when he doesn't want to use the 20 gauge. He loves shooting my dad's 350 but he hasn't killed a deer with it yet to see how it performs on a kill. I've always been a fan of big heavy bullets when I have to gun hunt. Always shoot 300 gr hornady xtp mags out of my muzzleloader and deer don't make it far when you hit them with that truck of a round. I'm still not sure how I feel about a caliber this small


----------



## ezbite

DHower08 said:


> Recently acquired a 350 off a buddy for a deal that couldn't be passed up. Has anyone shot the 160 grain winchester power max loads? He didnt care for the way it performed on deer with the winchester super x 180 grain. so I picked up a box of these.
> 
> Bought it mainly for my son to use when he doesn't want to use the 20 gauge. He loves shooting my dad's 350 but he hasn't killed a deer with it yet to see how it performs on a kill. I've always been a fan of big heavy bullets when I have to gun hunt. Always shoot 300 gr hornady xtp mags out of my muzzleloader and deer don't make it far when you hit them with that truck of a round. I'm still not sure how I feel about a caliber this small


I seen 3 deer killed this week With the 350 that went less than 30 yards , the deer I shot with the 150 Grain had More damage than I’ve seen In a long time. I’m a believer


----------



## bobk

I used the 180 grain Winchester. The buck I shot was a big bodied old boy. He went no more 25 yards and had a massive mess in the shoulder. I am impressed with the load. My bullet expanded quite well and did not pass through like the other guys did at my place.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> I seen 3 deer killed this week With the 350 that went less than 30 yards , the deer I shot with the 150 Grain had More damage than I’ve seen In a long time. I’m a believer


EZ...Did you shoulder shoot your deer?



bobk said:


> I used the 180 grain Winchester. The buck I shot was a big bodied old boy. He went no more 25 yards and had a massive mess in the shoulder. I am impressed with the load. My bullet expanded quite well and did not *pass through like the other guys did at my place.*


Bob...for those that had pass through shots not hitting bone(assuming broadside heart/lung shots) was the exit hole the same size as entrance with very little,if any blood trail?

Have seen three killed with 350 legends(two different rifles,two different ammo brands) with broadside heart/lung hits.
One in youth season and two gun season. Two were shot with the Hornady 165ftx...the other with Winchester 150gr. All pass through shots. All exactly same size exit hole as entrance as if zero expansion occurred. And though these deer didn't make it very far, there was absolutely no blood trails.
Youth season doe...right lung/liver hit. No blood where impact occurred out about 30yds to where deer piled up.
Two were shot in gun season with snow on the ground.
One...at place of impact...there was hair and a very small(bout the size of an aspirin) chunk of meat. Deer ran about 40yds downhill and piled up in a fallen tree. Walking deers exact tracks...zero blood going downhill but a lot of blood where deer piled up. This deer had both lungs hit and very small entrance/exit hole in upper left hand side of heart.
The other, zero spray at place of impact....just hair. Did find a few small drops about 20yds downhill. That deer ran about the same 40yds. Again...both lungs and heart hit.
With very,very small amount of blood trail there was in the 40 yds to each of these deer, if there had not been any snow,I doubt any blood would have been seen at all.
All three of these deer were shot at under 75yds.

So...again...with the same size exit hole as entrance, I'm concerned with the lack of expansion with an already small diameter bullet on broadside shots hitting no bone. Wondering since these 350 legend bullets are steel cored and running at anywhere from 2000-2300fps, that this is like the lead cored jacketed muzzleloader bullets not expanding at muzzle loader velocity?
Really don't want to but if this continues, may have to start reloading using the Barnes all copper TTSX bullet. Either that or start shoulder shooting.


----------



## bobk

Stacy, I’ll let Tom describe his shot. I’m not sure if he had a blood trail. The deer that I helped pull out of the bottom had a huge blood trail. Went through the heart and exited the left front leg if I remember correctly. So I guess he hit bone as well. I’m not sure any of us had a shot that didn’t hit bone. He was shooting a 180 grain like I was. I’ll send you some pics to show what damage mine had when I get a few minutes. Back to the grind today.


----------



## DHower08

Fastwater that is my exact concern as well


----------



## ironman172

Not the 350 legend, but 44mag jacketed 300gr. Soft point , decided to try the shoulder shot like Bobk took out the one shoulder but exit was just behind the other shoulder in rib cage ( so quartering slightly to or deflected off the first shoulder bone) 60yrd shot , ran down hill about 70/80 yrds crashed once on the way down(sound) saw issues further down from the loss of one leg..... didn't walk the blood trail if any , because I saw her the last place down hill.and rode down on the atv  off one of my access points 

Past deer with pass throughs and little blood trail it seems until the chest cavity fills up enough with blood it doesn't start spraying for some distance especially on higher hits and longer distances and more level angles


----------



## ezbite

Not a shoulder shot, right behind it, I hit a rib going in and could put 2 fingers it the entrance hole and oh did I have a blood trail even though I didn’t need it.


----------



## DHower08

ezbite said:


> View attachment 459877
> View attachment 459877
> Not a shoulder shot, right behind it, I hit a rib going in and could put 2 fingers it the entrance hole and oh did I have a blood trail even though I didn’t need it.


How was the internal damage


----------



## fastwater

Thanks for the replies guys.
Will hopefully get out here in the next couple weeks and be able to further assess things.
As it stands right now...if it's a big monster buck or a doe in the late evening, you can bet it will be a shoulder shot.


----------



## ezbite

Entrance side, I thought at the time the bullet fragmented when it hit the rib, taking a closer look at it now, I’m positive it did, if you look close you can see fragments of lead


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ironman172

I'll take my 2 - 44cal. Holes ..... 2 collapsed lungs..... if hit low enough a faster blood trail , if hit high it takes a little longer to start spraying , the one shoulder didn't stop the pass through , exit was out the ribs just behind the other side shoulder on my 2nd deer .....


----------



## RMK

a buddy loaned me his 350 for the Sunday evening deer hunt. i'll post more detailed info in the next couple days when i get more pics during skinning. but my short reply for now is i love the round and need to buy one. the deer went zero steps after the shot and actually didn't even kick. i've never experienced this type of kill while harvesting any deer.


----------



## bobk

Little hard to see the entrance hole without zooming in a bit.


----------



## fastwater

ezbite said:


> View attachment 459887


I see why you say it was a very impressive entry hole.
Can't remember...was yours a complete pass through?



bobk said:


> View attachment 459912
> 
> View attachment 459911
> 
> Little hard to see the entrance hole without zooming in a bit.


Excellent shot and great wound channel into body cavity.
Looks as though you'll still get plenty of meat off the front part of shoulder as well.

Without question...both you and EZ had great expansion.

Thanks guys for taking the time to post the pics.


----------



## RMK

A friend let me barrow his savage axis 350 legend. He dropped it off and I got sighted in. Started out 2 feet low and 2 feet right at 50 yards with the factory bore sighting. 5 shots later had it pretty good at 50. Ended the sighting in process with 2 holes on top of each other about 1.5" high and .5" left. Brought it down 1 click and right 2 and left it alone. Off to the stand. Started seeing some deer moving and feeding in cut corn a little after 4. By 5 the group of 9 does and yearlings made it to 220yds. Shortly later one made it to 180yds. Luckily 3 more came through the woods on a trot. I picked out the biggest one and gave it a "mammmp" unfortunately it stopped behind some trees with only its head in clear view. Debated a head shot but passed. It stepped back a few steps and stood broadside at 50 yards. I squeezed the trigger on the front right shoulder and it fell belly up and never even twitched. Turned out to be a button buck.
Complete pass through with very small entrance hole. So small that I couldn't find the entrance hole until I skinned it. Decent sized exit. Alot of enternal damage! Both shoulders broken and both lungs destroyed. Quickest kill I have witnessed deer hunting. I like the round and will hopefully be buying one sometime soon. The trigger on the axis is a little stiff for my liking. So will most likely be looking for one of the other savage models.
50 yds:









100yds (low and close to midline was me checking/unloading my muzzle loader) 3low and left before I fine tuned and last 2 touching high and left)


----------



## fastwater

Excellent write up and pics of the 350 legends terminal effect using the 180gr. Winchester Power Points.
FWIW...if you liked the Savage...the Savage Axis II comes with the upgraded, adjustable Accutrigger.
Have shot numerous Savage Axis II's in 270,243 and 5 chambered in 350 legend that all had the triggers adjusted down that were crisp and broke very cleanly. Had Savage offered their Axis II in a 22" bbl. instead of the 18"bbl. I most likely would have went with it. But even with the shorter 18"bbls., the Savages seem to be slinging/cycling most all of the 350 ammo well.
Instead, went with the TC Venture II with 22" bbl. It has basically the same Accu Trigger design...its just not adjustable. Think it's called the Generation II trigger. Mine breaks very cleanly right at 3 1/4lb.


----------



## Muddy

Yes, the Axis II has the Accutrigger. It’s a great trigger. I like the 18” barrel on the Savage. It’s very handy in the woods, in a stand, and in a blind.


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> View attachment 459912
> 
> View attachment 459911
> 
> Little hard to see the entrance hole without zooming in a bit.


You trying to be funny sally snorkelsnorkelsnorkel..


----------



## DHower08

Took the 350 out that I bought off my buddy that he said wouldn't shoot accurate. After leveling the scope here at the house and torquing down since the rings were only finger tight at best. Shot it at 25 got it on paper. Couple at 50 to get it hitting good, move back to 100. Touching holes 2 inches high.


----------



## ironman172

DHower08 said:


> Took the 350 out that I bought off my buddy that he said wouldn't shoot accurate. After leveling the scope here at the house and torquing down since the rings were only finger tight at best.


Thanks for a good laugh today.... looks like you got a good deal , might not let your buddy know, unless your both like bobk & ezbite .....ribbing each other for fun


----------



## DHower08

I let him know ASAP


----------



## ironman172

it was ...... rings were only finger tight at best.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> You trying to be funny sally snorkelsnorkelsnorkel..


Entrance hole in the pic before it was skinned. Don’t quit your day job.


----------



## ironman172

after taking care of the doe today, NO MORE SHOULDER SHOTS FOR ME.... the pups aren't going to be happy


----------



## DHower08

ironman172 said:


> it was ...... rings were only finger tight at best.


100%. Soon as I seen how loose they were I knew what it was


----------



## Lil' Rob

DHower08 said:


> I let him know ASAP


Sell it back to him for your cost and charge a little extra for fixing it....😈


----------



## Muddy

This is an interior rib cage entry wound photo and an exterior rib cage exit wound photo from my son’s doe. He shot it with the 350 Legend 170 Grain Hornady soft point load. She went about 20’ after the shot.


----------



## Muddy

I had already cut the front shoulders off in this photo and put them in the oven. There was no blood shoot or damaged meat on the shoulders even though the bullet entered just behind the shoulder.


----------



## fastwater

Excellent shooting from your son muddy.
I may be all wet behind the ears but I'm getting off the Hornady 165FTX's

Talked with a Tech at Hornady and the FTX bullet is indeed of the same construction/design as the SST's that I was using out of my muzzle. And though they were surgical as far as accuracy goes, due to ml'er velocities(my encore averages 1950fps), it was a flip of a coin as to whether they would expand on a broadside shot hitting no bone. When they didn't, there was usually very little blood trail.

Back to the 165FTX's...Hornady tested this round out of a 24"bbl getting 2200fps.
When I asked tech how much velocity would be lost using a shorter 22" bbl., his response was "you can figure that for every inch shorter, about 50fps slower.
So now...we are down to 2100fps out of the 22"bbl. Only 150FPS away from the muzzle loader velocity in which the SST's(same constructed bullet) didn't expand.
Like the SST's at ml'er velocities, and from the pics you all are showing using the SP's, I just don't think the FTX out of the 350 is running fast enough to consistently expand like it should hitting no bone.
Sooo...
Ended up getting a few boxes of the same 170SP Hornady ammo.
Will redial rifle in this weekend
FWIW...if'n anybody needs any Hornady 170SP ammo...Pete at Gun Works in Grove City has some.


----------



## bobk

Suck it up fasty and buy some 180grn Winchester.  They work.


----------



## fastwater

bobk said:


> Suck it up fasty and buy some 180grn Winchester.  They work.


As bad as I dislike Winchester ammo except for purely range fodder...I may have to end up doing just that before it's over.
But that's a good size hole on Muddy's deer using the Hornady 170SP's too.
I have the Hornady's...will have to get some of the Winchester 180's and see which one prints better.


----------



## Doboy

Just one question,,,,,
ALL of the .350 Legend bullets that you guys are referring too,,, Are they .355" ?


----------



## papaperch

In case no one else has mentioned this. You can use .358 bullets if you resize them to .356. I use Lee sizing kit. resize lead powder coated fo neighbors use in his 9 MM, I use to size 200Grain .358 to 356 in the Legend . If resizing powder painted lead cast no lube is needed. For the jacketed bullets make sure you use some kind of lube.

This will open your choice of bullets for the 350 Legend. For plinking and hunting.


----------

